# Experience German Wirehair Pointer For Sale



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Papared Female German Wirehair Pointer for sale. She is almost 2 years old and has been by my side for dozens of dove, grouse, chukar, and duck hunts the last 2 seasons. Excellent retriever and has the best nose of any dog I've ever hunted with. Very strong prey drive. She's been around small children since birth and is very good natured, shows no signs of aggression towards anybody, even strangers and other dogs. I've spent over 200 hours of training and she responds excellent to dozens of commands. She marks very well, does blind retrieves, handles well, and is forced fetched, but could use a little more work on force fetching. She needs some work on holding points. She is a close to medium range dog and picks up new commands very quickly. Current on all shots and in excellent health. Can demonstrate all commands per request. She has never lost a dove, and the second pic is from a duck hunt that started at -15 F and ended at 0 F. She did better with the cold than the lab that was there that day.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Good lookin dog toasty, I will do some askin around here for ya.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Sold.


----------

